# Different subtle shades of black hair



## Nox (Nov 9, 2007)

Nearly everybody can find a shade of blonde that suits their skintone best, even darker WoC. But I also think that everyone can look good as a ravenesque as well.

If you were to color your hair black, which type of shade would you choose?

*CHERRY* *BLACK*









BLUE BLACK






*CHOCOLATE BLACK*






*JET BLACK*


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 9, 2007)

Blue black just because i love the way it looks when the sun hits it.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Nov 9, 2007)

_I normally have jet black hair, but recently people have been telling me that my hair is blue black again, I haven't had blue black hair since I was 7 years old. I love it!



_


----------



## Nox (Nov 9, 2007)

I really love chocolate-black. That's the shade I have now (never shows right in my pics though). My natural color is a very dull, drab dark brown, kinda ashy looking, not striking at all against my features. I think chocolate-black... or "Coca-Cola" is very vibrant and rich... my favorite hendigo shade!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 9, 2007)

I've had blue-black hair before... LOVED it! You could only see the blue when the sunlight hit. I've been black-black before too, and cherry black. Unfortunately, black hair in any shade washes me out now


----------



## Marisol (Nov 9, 2007)

I picked Chocolate Black because that is what I have right now and I love it. Blue Black washed me out.


----------



## Chaela (Nov 9, 2007)

It doesn't really fit under the cherry one its more of a jet black/burgandy black. It only shows up in the sun, but looks kind of like fire when it does. Though I've had jet black, blue black, and chocolate black before.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've had blue-black hair before... LOVED it! You could only see the blue when the sunlight hit. I've been black-black before too, and cherry black. U*nfortunately, black hair in any shade washes me out now*



Really? for some reason i thought you could pull it off. Various members of my family have begged me to dye my hair blue black because whenever its that color, i seem to transform and it suits me. I cant dye my hair right now though cus of the perms in it..but if I could, it would totally be blue black.


----------



## Nox (Nov 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Really? for some reason i thought you could pull it off. Various members of my family have begged me to dye my hair blue black because whenever its that color, i seem to transform and it suits me. I cant dye my hair right now though cus of the perms in it..but if I could, it would totally be blue black. There are a lot of us who cannot pull off blue-black... me being one of them. It makes my skin look dead, it makes my hair look like a wig, it doesn't match my eyebrows, it looks just so unreal. I did a semi-permanent blue-black gloss some years ago, and after I looked in the mirror, I couldn't wait for it to fade out. Never again. 
But you know what Grace, you actually can have that color if you wouldn't mind the hendigo (henna + indigo) process. In fact, your hair is probably dark enough, that you could just do an indigo rinse alone. It does fade out over time, but it is very nice while it's lasts, it makes the hair so shiny.


----------



## alexandriamarie (Nov 9, 2007)

i'd go jet black, everyone always asks me to go black. it would look great with my skintone, ha.


----------



## KellyB (Nov 9, 2007)

I like the choc black. In fact I'm getting ready to go back to my natural color which is maybe a shade lighter than that. My hair gets really light in the summer and I always go dark again in the winter. I like my dark hair.


----------



## lglala84 (Nov 9, 2007)

my fav is chocolate black. But blacks in general wash me out


----------



## ivette (Nov 10, 2007)

i really don't know


----------



## farris2 (Nov 10, 2007)

Jet for me


----------



## Blue_eyes (Nov 10, 2007)

I like cherry black, best shades from black


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 10, 2007)

I said cherry black but that might be because I'm hungry right now.

I like the model with jet black hair the best, she's gorgeous, but I don't think it'd suit me. I'd probably choose cherry or chocolate black if I had to choose


----------



## Anna (Nov 10, 2007)

for ME chocolate black. but i really like jet black and cherry black


----------



## MamaSara (Nov 10, 2007)

I'd choose chocolate black. Basing that on closest to my natural color which is medium brown. I've been jet black before and it completely washes me out with my fair skin.


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 10, 2007)

I almost always get Blue Black. I think it is the darkest of the blacks. I have done Nuetral Black as well....it looks very close to my natural hair color. As my hair fades it turns Cherry Black. I hate it!! When the sun hits it it looks purpley....yuck.


----------



## Nox (Nov 10, 2007)

^

When I was in Japan, alot of the girls at that time sported black hair colors that were anime-inspired. A popular one was the "*Green Black*". It sounds icky, but it was actually hella cool!

They had special kits for that over there, but I think with that same idea you could get a *Jet Black* or *Blue Black* dye kit, and mix some golden/yellow toner in there. It's not strong enough to shift the initial black color, but I'm totally sure a tiny dash of that would knock that purple undertone fade right out.


----------



## Leony (Nov 10, 2007)

My natural hair is Jet black so I like it the way it is.


----------



## jhjodec9 (Nov 10, 2007)

i choose cherry black because i like how it looks in the sun and it fades into a red color. right now i have a red on my top half and jet black on the bottom half


----------



## enyadoresme (Nov 10, 2007)

when i perm my hair...i ususally get a jet black rinse...or a blue black rinse it makes my hair look so silky and nice like the commercials


----------



## MACmaniac (Nov 10, 2007)

I say jet black. I love blue black, but its not for me.


----------



## Noir Sakura (Nov 11, 2007)

Chocolate black. I like the reddish tinge it has. When my hair was that color everybody loved it and said it really brought out my features. I can't wait to get it back.


----------



## *~Deena~* (Nov 11, 2007)

I voted Jet Black because that's the shade I have at the moment and looks most natural on me, but I like Choc Black just as much.


----------



## Annia (Nov 12, 2007)

So, hard to choose! I like them all.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Nov 12, 2007)

Chocolate black--I think t looks soft.


----------



## mayyami (Nov 12, 2007)

well im a born and bred asian,

so i already have the jet black =) any other black wouldn't show up!


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 12, 2007)

Hmmm Chocolate Black all the way!


----------



## Shanelle (Nov 12, 2007)

I have blue black hair right now. I seriously love it! It's soo much darker. &lt;3


----------



## yourleoqueen (Nov 14, 2007)

I am usually Jet black, only because I can't find blue-black around here.


----------



## overkillgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

Blue-Black gets my vote!


----------



## NYchic (Nov 14, 2007)

Well I have jet black hair naturally and it sucks. You cant dye it and it's hard to do highlights cuz my hair is so dark. If your hair isn't naturally dark, make sure you want to go darker. Cuz going darker is hard and bad for your hair versus going lighter.


----------

